# Rock to Bask on?



## tresh (Feb 7, 2012)

So finally we've gotten rid of the heating rock we had for our tegu. She did have the sort of rock you plug in. After much advice, we took it away from her, and now we have an infrared bulb at the far side of her enclosure. 

Strangely enough (for her this is strange), she's spent the last few days laying right under the lamp as close as she can. We've found that she does love the heat (we can barely get her to get out of the bathtub when we run a hot bath for her), so now we're wanting to find out about what type of plain rock she could lay on. Meaning, we want a normal rock that we can set under the lamp, for her to climb onto to bask. We could just cut the cord off the heating rock and do that, but that might not be safe? 

I know I've seen some people that use something like a slate ledge for their tegu to bask on, but I wanted to ask what would work best.


----------



## Non Crimen Jr. (Feb 7, 2012)

We use some left over slate floor tiles that work great. 1:How old is your tegu? 2:What type of light is it?


----------



## james.w (Feb 7, 2012)

I have used tiles and cinder blocks for basking spots.


----------



## Dana C (Feb 7, 2012)

You can use just about anything. I use a piece of slate in one set up and a couple of large smooth river stones in the other. They really seem to love them. The basking light warms them and the rocks retain heat even after the light goes off. You could even use large pieces of tile supported on a wood base or broken pieces of granite counter top which would look cool as well.


----------

